# دورة ميكانيكا السيارات و الصيانة العملية فيديو حمل بسرعة



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

روابط
دورة ميكانيكا السيارات و الصيانة العملية فيديو حمل بسرعة

























للأسف هى ما هى موجودة الا على Rapidshare

================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/215594472/MSayarat.part001.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215598904/MSayarat.part002.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215610482/MSayarat.part003.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215702148/MSayarat.part003.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215605444/MSayarat.part004.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215946223/MSayarat.part005.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215950870/MSayarat.part006.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215622110/MSayarat.part007.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215955334/MSayarat.part008.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215629546/MSayarat.part009.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215635384/MSayarat.part010.rar
================================================================


================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/215641807/MSayarat.part011.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215648456/MSayarat.part012.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215655586/MSayarat.part013.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215661990/MSayarat.part014.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215739461/MSayarat.part015.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215748718/MSayarat.part016.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215758386/MSayarat.part017.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215767351/MSayarat.part018.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215776871/MSayarat.part019.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215785833/MSayarat.part020.rar
================================================================


================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/215959995/MSayarat.part021.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215829176/MSayarat.part022.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215845154/MSayarat.part023.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215859300/MSayarat.part024.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215878101/MSayarat.part025.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215897969/MSayarat.part026.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215908646/MSayarat.part027.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215915659/MSayarat.part028.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215922766/MSayarat.part029.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215681365/MSayarat.part030.rar
================================================================



================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/214943622/MSayarat.part031.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214951760/MSayarat.part032.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214958587/MSayarat.part033.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215153894/MSayarat.part034.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214970548/MSayarat.part035.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214978150/MSayarat.part036.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214983549/MSayarat.part037.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214990010/MSayarat.part038.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214997387/MSayarat.part039.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215004892/MSayarat.part040.rar
================================================================


================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/215013071/MSayarat.part041.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215020643/MSayarat.part042.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215028454/MSayarat.part043.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215036114/MSayarat.part044.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215044518/MSayarat.part045.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215052939/MSayarat.part046.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215060997/MSayarat.part047.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215068982/MSayarat.part048.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215075221/MSayarat.part049.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215082233/MSayarat.part050.rar
================================================================

================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/215089418/MSayarat.part051.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215096567/MSayarat.part052.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215103708/MSayarat.part053.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215110685/MSayarat.part054.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215117333/MSayarat.part055.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215123555/MSayarat.part056.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215129623/MSayarat.part057.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215146407/MSayarat.part058.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215166695/MSayarat.part059.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215139150/MSayarat.part060.rar
================================================================​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u378969.html"]captainhas
شكل الموضوع مهم ومفيد ، لكن للاسف لن نتمكن من تحميل كل هذه الروابط من Rapidshare سامحهم الله ، فهل تستطيع وضعهم علي رابط آخر؟ نكن لك من الشاكرين.
[/URL]


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

A.mak قال:


> أخي الكريم captainhas
> شكل الموضوع مهم ومفيد ، لكن للاسف لن نتمكن من تحميل كل هذه الروابط من Rapidshare سامحهم الله ، فهل تستطيع وضعهم علي رابط آخر؟ نكن لك من الشاكرين.



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

للأسف هذه الدورة مرفوعة على Rapidshare فقط

و للأسف هذا المصدر الوحيد لها

و والله لو كان الأمر بيدى ماكنت قصرت و كنت رفعتها و لو حتى على سيرفراتى

يعنى لو حضرتك حاولت تحملك فى اليوم جزئين أو ثلاثة
يمكن تقدر تخلصها

و الله ولى التوفيق

أسف للاطالة​


----------



## nodey (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا لحضرتك وحياكم الله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 يناير 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخى
موضوع رائع


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
​


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

باقى الروابط ياشباب

================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/215169932/MSayarat.part061.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215174237/MSayarat.part062.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215178188/MSayarat.part063.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215181990/MSayarat.part064.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215185700/MSayarat.part065.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215189953/MSayarat.part066.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215194202/MSayarat.part067.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215198404/MSayarat.part068.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215202950/MSayarat.part069.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215207418/MSayarat.part070.rar
================================================================



================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/215211962/MSayarat.part071.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215216808/MSayarat.part072.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215221555/MSayarat.part073.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215227070/MSayarat.part074.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215360701/MSayarat.part075.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215548578/MSayarat.part076.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215242566/MSayarat.part077.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215248414/MSayarat.part078.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215254793/MSayarat.part079.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215261142/MSayarat.part080.rar
================================================================



================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/215268295/MSayarat.part081.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215275599/MSayarat.part082.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215283292/MSayarat.part083.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215291092/MSayarat.part084.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215367986/MSayarat.part085.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215306118/MSayarat.part086.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215377193/MSayarat.part087.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215312605/MSayarat.part088.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215320515/MSayarat.part089.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215328894/MSayarat.part090.rar
================================================================



================================================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/215387857/MSayarat.part091.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215399034/MSayarat.part092.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215409944/MSayarat.part093.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215419215/MSayarat.part094.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215427868/MSayarat.part095.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215445215/MSayarat.part096.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215472108/MSayarat.part097.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215554320/MSayarat.part098.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215560232/MSayarat.part099.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215502428/MSayarat.part100.rar
================================================================



Archive password

الباسوورد

EMADFOFOO​


----------



## د/محسن سلمى (8 يناير 2010)

ياأخى العزيز ماهو باسورد فك الضغط


----------



## captainhass (8 يناير 2010)

د/محسن سلمى قال:


> ياأخى العزيز ماهو باسورد فك الضغط



الباسوورد مكتوبة أخى الكريم

وهى مرة اخلاى للتأكيد

* emadfofoo*​


----------



## hammam2003 (15 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## captainhass (15 يناير 2010)

hammam2003 قال:


> thanks



جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​
​


----------



## أبو مخلص (22 يناير 2010)

ياريت الرفع على مقع غير الرابيد شير وشكرا لكم


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## captainhass (25 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​​
*​


----------



## roswel (28 يناير 2010)

brother 
thanks about this great topic GOD bless you


----------



## محسن نصير (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم علي فكرة انا لم استطع تحميل اي درس من الدروس رغم اني كنت محتاجها جدا


----------



## malak200029 (29 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم ارجو رفعها على رابط تورنت ولكم الف شكر


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بفضل الله فى افادة طلاب العلم​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## وليد صدقى (16 مارس 2010)

لا يمكن شكرك كما تستحق بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرآ
بس للأسف الرابيد شير مجانى مشكلة عويصة


----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 مارس 2010)

stoon2010 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووور
> هندسة السيارات


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

أحمد محمد كاطع قال:


> بارك الله بك
> شكراً جزيلاً




جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## malak200029 (19 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز البورت 15لايعمل فارجو رفعة مرة اخرى وجزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## malak200029 (19 مارس 2010)

*اخى العزيز البورت 15لايعمل فارجو رفعة مرة اخرى وجزاك اللة كل الخير*​


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

malak200029 قال:


> *اخى العزيز البورت 15لايعمل فارجو رفعة مرة اخرى وجزاك اللة كل الخير*​



السلام عليكم

الرابط الجديد

الجزء 15
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MZTS0IEM​


----------



## captainhass (27 مارس 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة و التوفيق لجميع طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## mohsen266 (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور للمجهود واحنا معاه حتى النهايه ان شاء الله


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

mohsen266 قال:


> مشكور للمجهود واحنا معاه حتى النهايه ان شاء الله


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي على هذا الموضوع لكن للاسف لم نستطيع التحميل 000000000

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## captainhass (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان ينفع هذا الموضوع طلاب العلم فى كل مكان

ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## حراسير (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2010)

حراسير قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## م.سعد نجم (31 مايو 2010)

بداية جزاك الله خيرا
الباسوورد فى بعض الفايلات تقبل emadfofoo
وفى بعض اخر EMADFOFOO
بداية من الفايل 50 لا يقبل هذا ولا ذاك
فما هى الباسوورد الصحيح؟
وجزاك الله خيرا مرة اخرى


----------



## captainhass (1 يونيو 2010)

م.سعد نجم قال:


> بداية جزاك الله خيرا
> الباسوورد فى بعض الفايلات تقبل emadfofoo
> وفى بعض اخر EMADFOFOO
> بداية من الفايل 50 لا يقبل هذا ولا ذاك
> ...




السلام عليكم اخى الكريم

اولا يجب فك جميع الاجزاء مع بعضها 
و الباسوورد هى

* EMADFOFOO

بالحروف الكبيرة Upper Case
*​


----------



## م.سعد نجم (1 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام اخى الكريم
اشكرك على ردك
لقد قمت بمسح ما تم فكه واعدت فك الملفات ال100 الموجودة فى مجلد واحد بنفس الباسورد التى كتبتها
وقام بالفك بدون اخطاء حتى الفايل 50 ثم توقف اعطى رسالة خطأ الباسورد
ارجو الافادة ولك الشكر


----------



## hantoty (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أخى العزيزcaptainhas جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو منك اعادة رفع الجزء 15 لان به error ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hantoty (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوور اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو منك اعادة رفع الجزء 15 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hantoty (1 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى العزيز اعانك الله برجاء اعادة رفع الجزء 15 لان به خطأ


----------



## captainhass (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hantoty قال:


> اخى العزيز اعانك الله برجاء اعادة رفع الجزء 15 لان به خطأ



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
اعتذر عن التأخر فى الرد

انتظر لمده يومين أو خلال هذا الأسبوع و ستجد ما يسرك ان شاء الله

أكثر مما تبحث عنه

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## hantoty (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بالله اخى العزيز وبعد اذن الادارة برجاء اعادة رفع الجزء 15 اعانك الله


----------



## نضال خليل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

و لكن كيف التحميل اخي


----------



## نضال خليل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مع خالص شكري لك


----------



## حسام الحسني (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمساعده


----------



## tsg3000 (2 فبراير 2012)

captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الرابط الجديد
> 
> ...



اخوي الكريم ياليت رابط ثاني غير الميغا اب لود لأنه مغلق بالسعودية للاسف


----------



## tsg3000 (4 فبراير 2012)

tsg3000 قال:


> اخوي الكريم ياليت رابط ثاني غير الميغا اب لود لأنه مغلق بالسعودية للاسف


+++++++++1


----------



## eng.ahmedjalal (4 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks​


----------



## engineer (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

